# got me a cat



## raggie33 (Feb 8, 2007)

well i realy want a cat person.but i was always aaminal person.so dogs are a big no no around here do to rules.so i got a cat she is 10 years old.and i got her last week she would just hide from me then..but now she lays in bed with me and will kinda headbut me if she wants me to pet her.im learning a lot far as when to change liter box still aint sure realy when to do that. she is a nice cat.i am feeding her iams cat food


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 8, 2007)

Ya just hads to have one, didn't ya. 
I had one for 21 years.
Your fun is only just beginning.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 8, 2007)

3rd_shift said:


> Ya just hads to have one, didn't ya.
> I had one for 21 years.
> Your fun is only just beginning.


same cat 21 years?wow they live long time.hope mine lives that long.she seesm real strong now.going to find the best food i can find for her iams is the best so far but i heard about some other brand


----------



## TedTheLed (Feb 8, 2007)

Iams is good as any if she will eat it.. do you mean wet or dry Iams? Some cats like to munch frequently so having a bowl with some dry food always available is good..unless they overeat, but your cat doesn't seem t o have that problem..of course always provide water fresh every day..
and feel free to clean the litter box after every use! My cat usually goes outside, then I shovel it up and toss it in a hole..if it's bad weather, or at night, he uses the indoor litter box, and then I remove 'it' and flush it down the toilet.. (does anything stink worse than cat crap?)
..one more thing; cats will vomit up a meal now and then. don't worry. just clean it up, and take it to a vet if it happens more than 2X a day..
help the kitty keep it's fur clean by flea combing it often, this will help keep fur balls from forming..when my cat vomits he gets a little Petromalt, some cats will lick a little vaseline off your finger-- it helps the fur balls pass -- they seem to know it's good for them.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 8, 2007)

Return the head butts and give the cat slow eye blinks. It's cat language they like to hear. Enjoy your cat, raggie.

Geoff


----------



## TorchMan (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on the cat. I've lived with cats pretty much all my life, and have three now. Two of them like to lay on the mouse when I'm on the PC.  

Where did you get her? I'm wondering how you know her age? Others have given good advice here. Best wishes on many long and happy years together!


----------



## jch79 (Feb 8, 2007)

I feed my cat Inova brand cat food (he eats the wet Innova Evo). It's good stuff.. most smaller pet stores will have it, but even some of the chains have it too.
 john


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 8, 2007)

What is the cat's name?


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 8, 2007)

ty for the advice everyone cats name is madeline but ill change it cause i cant pronouce it.i got it from sister.cats is pretty smart...


----------



## NAW (Feb 8, 2007)

Cats, love em. I cant get enough of those cute fuzzy wuzzy animals.

I'd like to post a pic. of my cat but the pic is to big.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2007)

I clean out the litter box every evening; we use clumping litter, so both urine and feces are easy to scoop up and put into a plastic bag, which then goes out to the dipsty dumpster for disposal.
Keeps the kitchen dustbin from smelling. 

Our kitty cats eat Iams, both pouched and canned varieties. And we keep two bowls full of dry cat food and a self-regenerating dish of water on the kitchen floor 24/7.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 8, 2007)

how long would ya think a 20 lb bag a clumping litter will last one cat?


----------



## TedTheLed (Feb 8, 2007)

I 'd stay away from the clumping litter. Especially the clay clumping litter, the cat can ingest the clay dust (licks it off her fur) and it can lead to intestinal blockage, or difficult stool-passing which happened to Leon..switching to plain granular clay relieved the situation..
if you use a cat litter spoon and sift out the poop, 20 pounds could last months..


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 8, 2007)

Raggie, that is the best thread title you have had to date! :laughing: 

Enjoy the cat, I know I like mine!


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 8, 2007)

If a cat is head butting you the he/she definitely likes you. Sounds like you got a sweet one. I've always liked cats a lot and recently finished writing a book on how to build your own cat toilet - one that never needs litter or chemicals and doesn't make a mess out of your regular people toilet like some of those things that train your cat to use regular bathroom toilets. BTW I heard that dry food is better in the long run and I always keep a bowl with food in it - never letting it run out since cats generally won't overeat if they think there will always be food available. I designed my cat toilet after my cat got attacked outside by the idiot neighbor's dogs and since he couldn't seem to keep them in his yard I decided my kitty had to become an indoor only cat. The litter box routine wore thin fast with me and having to always run out and buy litter and then having to dump it I decided there had to be a better way. Looked on the Internet, patent database and could not find anything that I liked so I built my own and plumbed it into the regular house sewer system. Works great and even with a 12 year old cat he learned to use it in about a week or so. It uses his old litter box and some special things I put together.


----------



## Norm (Feb 8, 2007)

How To Wash The Cat!
 
 1. Thoroughly clean the toilet.

2. Add the required amount of shampoo to the toilet water.

3. Obtain the cat and carry him to the bathroom.

4. In one smooth movement, put the cat in the toilet and
close both lids (you may need to stand on the lid so
that he cannot escape).
CAUTION: Do not get any part of your body too
close to the edge, as his paws will be
reaching out for anything he can find.

5. Flush the toilet three or four times. This provides
a "power wash and rinse" which I have found to be
quite effective.

6. Have someone open the door to the outside and ensure
that there are no people between the toilet and the
outside door.

7. Stand behind the toilet as far as you can, and
quickly lift both lids.

8. The now-clean cat will rocket out of the toilet, and
run outside where he will dry himself.​


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 8, 2007)

In response to PSM  here ya' go:




Is it just black cats that like to hide in the foilage?


----------



## jayke (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's my crew


----------



## UKSFighter (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats raggie... you'll have years of fun with it.


----------



## nemul (Feb 8, 2007)

matrixshaman said:


> In response to PSM  here ya' go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



look like the cat got into your "crop"! lol


----------



## jch79 (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome pics guys!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 8, 2007)

Norm said:


> 8. The now-clean cat will rocket out of the toilet, and
> run outside where he will dry himself.​



:eeksign: ...and your cat will distrust you forever.


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 8, 2007)

nemul said:


> look like the cat got into your "crop"! lol


I forgot that stuff looks a little like the 'weed' - it's a rampant and common high plains weed here in the Pueblo area that grows like crazy in the summer but I'm sure this is not anything you'd want to smoke  These are in the flower bed on my front porch and walkway where my cat liked to hide out until he had to become an inside only cat. One more - he's checking just to make sure it's not that kind of weed


----------



## Nebula (Feb 8, 2007)

Raggie33 - Good for you! Great pics guys. We have 4 black and one mixed tabby. I had no idea that there were so many cat lovers here. Kudos to each of you. 

Adopt a cat or dog and save a life. Kirk


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 8, 2007)

Flying Turtle said:


> Return the head butts and give the cat slow eye blinks. It's cat language they like to hear. Enjoy your cat, raggie.
> 
> Geoff



I agree with Geoff! It's a subtle form of nonverbal cat communication that conveys trust. When you blink back at the cat he understands what it means. That's so cool.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 8, 2007)

There are three cats (Wrangler, Fred and Big Bird) around our shop. W and F stay over at my cousins house next door.

But Big Bird gets right into the big fat middle of whatever you try to do in the office! He likes rather rough treatment. And I think he's one of the best cats I have ever known!

Alas! 9 Dogs call our 2.5 acres and 2200 SF house theirs... and no cat would be tolerated! So I only see 'em at work.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Feb 9, 2007)

Way to go, Raggie!

+1 on the Petromalt, good stuff. One of my cats will lick it off my finger. The other won't, so I smear it on his paw.

:buddies:


----------



## Trashman (Feb 9, 2007)

We don't really change the whole litter box, just scoop out the poop. We scoop it as soon as the cat makes it (or as soon as we get home and see it). We feed out cat a variety of foods. We give her a couple different dry foods, such as Meow Mix, Friskies, and Kit N' Kaboodle (currently, Friskies and Kit N' Kaboodle are in the cupboard). We also give Whiskas and Meow Mix wet pouches (right now, there are Meow Mix pouches inside of a Whiskas box) and a variety of canned foods, including Friskies and Fancy Feast (both, currently in the cupboard). Our cat, Kiwi, also likes to each american cheese, and for a treat (quite a regular one) we give her Gerber baby food! I think the Gerber is her favorite of all and is always stocked.


----------



## Arkayne (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's my cat in our pool.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 9, 2007)

my cat eats iams dry but it sure dont look to good tasteing


----------



## TedTheLed (Feb 9, 2007)

nah, cats don't have a taste for sweet stuff. they are more tuned to sour and bitter tastes..

(dogs can taste and like sweets..)

ps-- just read here that cats do have "a few" sweet sensing buds in the back of the tongue; meow 

but you will soon discover what kitty likes and doesn't like as your relationship (that is: waiter/diner !) blossoms..


----------



## Roy (Feb 9, 2007)

When I got home from three months in the hospital I was greeted by this:






My daughter decided that I needed a companion and gave me a cat...he is about 6 mounts old at the time of the picture. He's outgrown the sink..does'nt fit anymore! We are great buddies...share lots of head butts. He follows me around the house...he feels compelled to be in the same room with me.

I feed him dry food...his food bowl is kept full so he's never hungry and thus does not over eat. Usually keep two kinds of dry food availible and change it every day.


----------



## bfg9000 (Feb 9, 2007)

There was recently a thread on CPF just about kitty litter that may be of some use.


----------



## jtr1962 (Feb 9, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> (does anything stink worse than cat crap?)


Well, at least nothing I've found so far does. :sick2: :green: :sick2:


----------



## Trashman (Feb 10, 2007)

raggie33 said:


> my cat eats iams dry but it sure dont look to good tasteing



I don't know.... my older brother (+12 years), myself, and one of his friends were drinking one night at home, while my parents were out, and my brother's friend says to my brother, "this trail mix is pretty good." It was actually my cat's crunchies that mom left in a dish on the counter! 




TedTheLed said:


> (does anything stink worse than cat crap?)



I think mine will give it a run for it's money.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 10, 2007)

raggie33 said:


> ty for the advice everyone cats name is madeline but ill change it cause i cant pronouce it.i got it from sister.cats is pretty smart...


Have you decided on a new name yet?


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 10, 2007)

Any pictures of the cat raggie?


----------



## FlashKat (Feb 10, 2007)

My cat loves ice cream.


TedTheLed said:


> nah, cats don't have a taste for sweet stuff. they are more tuned to sour and bitter tastes..
> 
> (dogs can taste and like sweets..)
> 
> ...


----------



## TedTheLed (Feb 10, 2007)

you can check it out but I don't think ice cream is good for cats -- nor is the sugar in it; may help make them diabetic.. 

,,,and I (rarely) give my kitty no more than a couple tablespoons of nonfat milk in his treat bowl.. I don't know what vets say about feeding cats whole bowls of milk -- I think it isn't good for em either.. any one know?




this lion is on the Atkins diet; no carbs!


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 10, 2007)

A friend who was a serious animal person and worked for a vet said a quality dry cat food and water is the best diet for a cat. There's lots of info available on the Internet for specific foods but most people foods and for sure ice cream is not good for them. A young cat may tolerate some bad stuff but as they get older it can seriously hurt their health.


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 10, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> you can check it out but I don't think ice cream is good for cats -- nor is the sugar in it; may help make them diabetic..
> 
> ,,,and I (rarely) give my kitty no more than a couple tablespoons of nonfat milk in his treat bowl.. I don't know what vets say about feeding cats whole bowls of milk -- I think it isn't good for em either.. any one know?



I know that many cats have trouble digesting the lactose in cow's milk. I had at least one cat that was lactose intolerant. He liked milk but it didn't like him.


----------



## Trashman (Feb 11, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I know that many cats have trouble digesting the lactose in cow's milk. I had at leasze one cat that was lactose intolerant. He liked milk but it didn't like him.




We don't give too much milk to our cat. It gives her the runs. She does get a little bit every once in a while, though.


----------



## TorchMan (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know if it can still be found in grocery stores, but one of my cats was found very young, and bottle fed cat's milk. It came in small jucie box type containers. The cat would burp like a baby after feeding. Some kind of kitten formula, actually. 

Edit: A relative gave his cat peanuts here and there, she loved them. Clogged up her intestines and she had to have surgery.


----------



## greenlight (Feb 11, 2007)

Do your cats like broccoli or asparagras? I know mine did.


----------



## Pumaman (Feb 11, 2007)

figured i would share as well

Dad at work (cool job for a dad, and one reason why I like animals)






Banzai a week or two after I found her.






more grown up





Brin





good friends


----------



## TedTheLed (Feb 11, 2007)

my cat gave me a strong 'coyote outside' signal the other day -- I grabbed the 22 and ran out to see the rear of an animal in a crouch moving up the hill in stalking mode into the bushes, i stalked it and saw it sitting behind a branch, I aimed and fired, I was so certain I hit it, yet it didn't move, I got closer and feeling bad already fired another shot to make sure it was dead..when I got up to the spot i was firing at I saw it was a beautiful bobcat sitting there unafraid with a rabbit hanging out of it's mouth.






I can't begin to tell you how upset I became. I began to apologize to the cat, and it lept away -- I was somewhat relieved it could still move so well, but I wondered how since I was still sure I had hit it at least once.. I was almost in tears as I went back to the house and put the gun away. I had enjoyed getting glimpses of this bobcat over many years..I went back out and looked for it..I followed the deer trails and..I found him! I was uphill a few feet and saw him before he saw me..he was still carrying the rabbit, and I thanked god to myself, I watched him walk a few feet and could see no wounds or irregularity in his walk..then he saw me and we stared at each other for what seemed a full minute, or two, I then took a few steps back, and then so did he,
and then he dropped the rabbit, never taking his eyes off me, and turned and trotted away, as did I..I walked home again hoping he would come back and get the rabbit to help him through the night with his injuries, if he had any..

I went back to the spot a few hours later with some cans of cat food, and evidently he came back and ate the rabbit there, leaving only a piece of fur, and a small white egg-shaped thing (I don't know what that; was a rabbit parasite?) and some poo..rabbit I'd guess..
So I left the cans of cat food..

Two days later a friend was at my house and I was relating the above story when who should appear in the window but mr bobcat! He stared in at us, and we moved towards the window, we looked at each other a while, then he moved casually off..

Of course I was and still am overjoyed that I missed him completely with the bullets!
NEVER EVER again will I shoot at something not knowing for sure what it is ...
Leon had so convinced me it was "coyote' that I saw coyote..




He came back again yesterday..I understand they like to eat house cats.. 

Leon has been inside alot lately..


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 11, 2007)

Pumaman - cool! It's funny all this time I've been reading so fast through your name I thought it was Punaman - rather than Puma - had no idea what your name meant in my misreading but now I know! Banzai's a cutie.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 11, 2007)

lol no name yet and ill post a pic soon.but she looks like all other catslol


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 11, 2007)

Kudos to all who have a fondness for cats.


----------



## TedTheLed (Feb 11, 2007)

is that you!!?? and your cat??!!! what a great shot!! YEOOOOOW !!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 11, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> is that you!!?? and your cat??!!! what a great shot!! YEOOOOOW !!!



No, it's not me or my cat! :laughing: It was a photograph of a cat being rescued from a house fire. Obviously the poor kitty was a little stressed (!) and probably suffered some smoke inhalation as well as the general terror of the fire itself. You can see some black soot in the cat's fur, on the tip of his tail and on his paws.

My hat is off to that firefighter for rescuing him! :goodjob:


----------



## DM51 (Feb 12, 2007)

Some people clip their cats' fur short in hot weather, but whoever did this one made it look like a poodle. The cat doesn't look too pleased about it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh my gosh, the poor thing. He not only looks angry, he looks cold! That's animal abuse in my opinion. :thumbsdow


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 13, 2007)

Poor thing....


----------



## roknrandy (Feb 13, 2007)

I've got 4 and a dog. They get along well. My oldest cat is 14 the next is 12 the other 2 are brothers (3 years old)


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 24, 2007)

i almsot feel like leting her go somedays cause she always loks out window and i feel like she is sad she cant go outside she has never been outside before.but i guess she dont know how to be outside since she never been tthere before but i do feel bad for her


----------



## Empath (Feb 24, 2007)

If she's never been outside, she'd likely panic and hide if she was out there. Cats enjoy looking out the window, even those that want nothing to do with the outside.


----------



## TorchMan (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree with Empath about letting her outside. If I recall correctly, she's ten years old. That could be quite a shock to her. She's also not street wise or used to dealing with other animals in that environment. 

My advice is to keep her inside, or if you have an enclosed area that's quiet, go out with her, holding her at first. Be aware that she might still panic and escape, or scratch you in panic.

She's probably not as sad as she looks, just curious. Curiousity can literally kill the cat. Be careful and good luck.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 24, 2007)

cool empath .she does like looking out there a lot.sometimes i have to watch her when i go out so she dont sneak out.. i wonder if she is ok on back porch upstaires it has to be 10 feet from ground.she seems real smart but maybe she will try to jump down


----------



## TedTheLed (Feb 25, 2007)

yeah if she's been an indoor cat for ten years, you should keep her that way. 
ten feet sounds like a long way down, maybe you could put her in a kennel or some other enclosure and bring her outside? but that might make her nervous so keep an eye on her if you do.

looking out the window is like watching tv for a cat...(even better if you have a bird feeder in her view!)


----------



## 65535 (Feb 25, 2007)

My cat is indoors outdoors, happy cat, mean as heck when tired though, He's conner and hes a tuxi cat, pics to follow.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 25, 2007)

my cat is sweet as can be once she knows ya.she always is close to me as she can get.but sometimes goes inother room for nap


----------



## goldenlight (Feb 25, 2007)

raggie33 said:


> cool empath .she does like looking out there a lot.sometimes i have to watch her when i go out so she dont sneak out.. i wonder if she is ok on back porch upstaires it has to be 10 feet from ground.she seems real smart but maybe she will try to jump down



She could easily jump down the ten feet if she gets excited by something.

Please keep her inside! An indoor cat doesn't know how to deal with the dangers outdoors. She could get hit by a car, attacked by a dog, get in a fight with another cat; etc, etc.. So many dangers outdoors.

Cat's LOVE looking out of windows, but actually being outdoors can scare them so they run away and get lost, or hide so you can't find them. Keep her inside.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 25, 2007)

ok i feel a little better now i felt bad like she was sad she cant go outside..she is a nice cat.i try to play with her but she dont seem to like to play i throw her fake mouse for her and etc etc.but sometimes she just goes wild running around.but mostly she sleeps a whole whole whole lot


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 25, 2007)

Cats are somewhat nocturnal. When I used to have cats, they'd sleep for a good portion of the day but then I'd hear them chasing each other around the house at night.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 25, 2007)

My cat is great. He protects my flashlights.

BTW, the cat's loss of vision had NOTHING to do with my flashlights!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww, the poor thing! How did he lose his eyesight and how is he coping? I hope he gets lots of reassurance and TLC.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 25, 2007)

We were fostering the kitten from an abandoned litter. He had glaucoma as a kitten, and his eyes got big like an alien. They had to be removed. 











He took a big liking to me, and became my computer buddy. I cannot sit down without him.






And he goes EVERYWHERE in the house... we have a hard time believing he's blind.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 25, 2007)

them pics almost look fake i never saw anything like that before plese no i dont think there fake i just never saw that before. he looks like he is loved.i think cats have a 3rd eye or something


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 25, 2007)

Not fake, he really had big eyes that had to be taken out.

Here he is in recovery... I can hear everybody going "awwwwwwwww poor thing!"


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 25, 2007)

i didnt think they was fake .that a cute pic


----------



## 65535 (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice cat, the nice thing is he is probably very social since his life depends on his owner soo much, lucky to have a nice CPFer as a owner.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwwww! Hugging a teddy bear. 

That's so kind of you to take such good care of him. I'm sure he returns the gesture every single day.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 25, 2007)

As Felicia got older, she became deaf and could not be let outside on her own anymore, without getting into a fight with stray dogs sneaking up on her. 
(she was deaf, not disabled. :touche: )
I did arm carry her outside for supervised outings a couple times a week from then on, for her protection and that of the poor stray puppy dogs running loose.


----------



## TedTheLed (Feb 26, 2007)

that's an adorable blind cat.. I was thinknig; have you see nthat book of painted cats? you could paint eyes on him! too wierd..?

raggie, cats often 'go crazy' bouncing off the walls in a burst of energy running around the house..mine used to do it every evening when he was younger..he still does it but now instead of 'bouncing off the walls' he runs along his 'escape route' : chair to desk to book case to sofit where he tears along to the 20 foot 'cat walk' board over head across the living room (he has to be careful on the 'catwalk' because it flexes and bounces a bit) to his 'nap shelf' up near the cieling... with a view out the window of course


----------



## DM51 (Feb 26, 2007)

Raggie, if your cat likes looking out the window, maybe she would also like watching TV? I think they get curious sometimes and just enjoy watching what is going on.


----------



## TedTheLed (Feb 26, 2007)

In his life, Leon watched TV with me exactly ONCE. It happened several years ago..he noticed the set was on, walked up to it and sat down and watched the screen continuously for about ten minutes..after that while he got up and walked away, never to watch it again..
I know you're going to think this is too cute and that I made it up, but honest to G. the show he watched was "Big Cat Diaries" !


----------



## DM51 (Feb 26, 2007)

So Ted, I take it this isn't your cat Leon here.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 26, 2007)

LOL!!
That is cute!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 26, 2007)

That's funny! Where did you get the kitty-sized recliner?


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 26, 2007)

she was crazy as hell about 4 am this morning..i was thinking boy o boy i hope she gets tired hard to blieve she is 10 years old which is 70 in people time. but maybe im wrong on her age .now she is watching me type


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 26, 2007)

Raggie, you cat looks almost like mine did. :laughing: 
White underneath with the same dark colors on top. 

Mine lived for over 21 years.
Yours still has a lot of useful life left with good care and luck.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice picture, Raggie! She has an all-knowing look about her.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 26, 2007)

she is very very smart


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 26, 2007)

She has a look like Big Bird (the around the shop cat) gets sometimes....

Looks sort of like he could tear you a new one! Never yet has though!


----------



## DM51 (Feb 27, 2007)

She looks in very good shape for 10 years old.


----------



## goldenlight (Feb 27, 2007)

Raggie, she's a very nice looking cat. I've always been fond of tabbies with 'white trim' (paws, face, tummy, etc.).

My cat is 11 years old. She's always been very laid back. She likes to sleep with me, but will often meow at the bedroom door to be let out if I sleep late on the weekends.

I hope she is with you for many years. One thing to remember: keep up with distemper vaccinations. The virus that causes distemper can survive outdoors for up to a year, and it is very nearly always fatal. You could bring it into you home on your shoes, etc.

I also keep up with rabies vaccinations, ever since reading a story about a cat that bit a young child, and they killed the cat to check it's brain for rabies. The parents didn't want to have to vaccinate the child for rabies (it's five injections in the arm).

Checking the brainstem is the only way to diagnose early rabies. Of course, the poor cat that bit the child was rabies free; but the people lost their pet because they didn't get a rabies vaccination. 

And, when a cat gets to be 10 years old, it's getting to be a 'senior citizen', and a trip to the vet once a year is a good idea. Nowadays, due to better vet care and better cat food, 15 to 17 years is the 'expected' lifespan for a cat.

One of my cats lived to 18 years. The world record is, I believe, 33 or 34 years old.

Edit to add: the average cat sleeps 15 to 16 hours a day. And since they are decended from night hunting wild cats, they tend to be active at night.


----------



## TedTheLed (Feb 27, 2007)

whatever you and the kittie's vet decide to do about vaccinations, be sure to STAY in the Dr.'s office for at least 20 minutes after the shots so that the kitty can get immediate care if there are any reactions. All cats react differently, and a few minutes can make the difference..

some good info--

http://www.aafponline.org/

The American Association of Feline Practitioners has released a suggested protocol for veterinarians to consider when vaccinating cats for various diseases.* Visit the AAFP website (aafponline.org) to see the 29 page report.* The American Association of Feline Practitioners phone number is 1-800-204-3514


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Feb 27, 2007)

raggie33 said:


> she was crazy as hell about 4 am this morning..i was thinking boy o boy i hope she gets tired hard to blieve she is 10 years old which is 70 in people time. but maybe im wrong on her age .now she is watching me type



My female cat is up most of the night also. The vet said it is normal for female cats to be up "mousing" all night.

Heck, a couple of weeks ago she actually caught a field mouse that got in the house.


----------



## Biker Bear (Feb 27, 2007)

Just remember... dogs have owners, _cats have *staff*._

*grin*

I miss having a cat; unfortunately, cats & dogs aren't permitted in my current apartment building.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 27, 2007)

Biker Bear said:


> Just remember... dogs have owners, _cats have *staff*._
> 
> *grin*
> 
> I miss having a cat; unfortunately, cats & dogs aren't permitted in my current apartment building.


we are not alllowed to have em either buti thought to self hect with that rule how could they know and a cat cant bother no one


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 27, 2007)

Biker Bear said:


> Just remember... dogs have owners, _cats have *staff*._



:laughing: How true!


----------



## TedTheLed (Feb 27, 2007)

I have found the relationship of waiter and diner to work well with me and Leon.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 1, 2007)

well i just had a scare. looked and looked for my cat and she was not to be found i guess she may of got out when i was checking to see if its still raining i was so scared i had no idea what to do but oddly she was in house i have no idea where i even lifted up all my beds to see if she was under em..but all a sudden she walked in my room


----------



## Sarratt (Mar 2, 2007)

My little guy got out one night so I understand your panic.
And this was before I had the lights that I do now.

Here is what he looked like at 10 weeks then 10 months.








at least if I did it correctly


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 2, 2007)

At 10 months that cat looks a LOT like the one we call Big Bird! Being an inside cat, yours LOOKS nicer than "bird"!!!


----------



## swolbhtapme (Mar 3, 2007)

+1 to this...

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1868922&postcount=41


----------



## TedTheLed (Mar 3, 2007)

raggie, it's uncanny how good they are at not being seen sometimes..my grey cat knows how to blend in the shadows so well -- and they moves to stay out of your view as you turn around if they are trying to not be found!

I 'lost' Leon a couple too many times and got him a radio transmitter collar.
I designed it to take a AAA lithium battery so it lasts a long time.
It has paid for itself dozen times over as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 4, 2007)

i still have no idea where she was.now im happy she is sleeping on her well i call its hers easy chair lol. but she also has her own room she sleeps on all my cloths lol i dont smell any worst


----------



## TedTheLed (Mar 5, 2007)

one other thing you may not know: when they pee in the litter box, it helps for you to stir it up afterwards as this helps the liquid be absorbed into the clay so it doesn't smell as bad for as long (otherwise it pools on the bottom) ..it helps to keep the litter under a slighly open window, if the bathroom isn't ventilated..

I love the way my kitty smells. I wipe him down with a couple damp paper towels every evening, it cleans off the red dirt he like roll around in outside in the dayrtime..


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 5, 2007)

cats r so so so so sooooooooooooooooo diferent then dogs.she is so mellow compared to my old dog. she is so dang cordinated.but it does bother me when she gets ready to lay down she kinda does this thing with her paws and sometimes its on my arm since she likes to lay near me.and sometimes she just staires at me.i just got her some cat food for free lol i had a coupon i was glad any little bit helps


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 5, 2007)

raggie33 said:


> cats r so so so so sooooooooooooooooo diferent then dogs.she is so mellow compared to my old dog. she is so dang cordinated.but it does bother me when she gets ready to lay down she kinda does this thing with her paws and sometimes its on my arm since she likes to lay near me.and sometimes she just staires at me.i just got her some cat food for free lol i had a coupon i was glad any little bit helps



Raggie, that thing with her paws - does she make a kneading motion? If that's what she's doing, that's a sign that she's very comfortable with you and sees you as a parent.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 5, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Raggie, that thing with her paws - does she make a kneading motion? If that's what she's doing, that's a sign that she's very comfortable with you and sees you as a parent.


yep just like that pw. i assumed it was something like that.i eamn she usaly is no more then 1 inch from me..its weird sometimes i think the cats my decesed mother. cause she was budhist and i dont know nothing about budha but i think they can come back as a amainal when they die. reason i think this is the cat seems so smart.its kinda spooky


----------



## TedTheLed (Mar 6, 2007)

also if she stares at you and you stare back make sure to blink a couple times -- or close your eyes and look away -- constant unblinking stare can intimidate them. dogs too. it's polite to blink, it means 'I like to look at you but I don't plan to attack and eat you..'


----------



## Pokerstud (Mar 6, 2007)

raggie33 said:


> how long would ya think a 20 lb bag a clumping litter will last one cat?




I use that crystal litter, can't think of the name right now, and it's for multiple cats, but I have just one, a tuxedo female named Socks.. The big tub is I think 22#. I clean the box every other day, and completely change out the litter once a month. No odor at all, it's really good stuff.


----------



## TedTheLed (May 10, 2007)

hey Raggie how's the kitty? fine I hope.


----------



## raggie33 (May 10, 2007)

very well thank ya but oddly last night she went poop on floor first time she ahs ever done that.she is now hideing cause i vacmned floor


----------



## kingoftf (May 10, 2007)

This is my one:

"Osama bin Laden" 
(because hi always attacks our other cat to push him off the chair)








Little small devil.....


----------



## TedTheLed (May 10, 2007)

raggie, the only time my cat did that was when he ate that clay dust, it made his poop kind of dense, so I'm guessing it hurt when it was comng out and that made him jump out of his catbox and it 'dropped' while he was on the run..
did your kitty have access to it's box when it happened? was it normal looking poop? 
(feel free to pm if you don't want to discuss poop at length here..  )


----------



## raggie33 (May 11, 2007)

looked a little smaler then normal but i realy never saw it not in box in litter.i try not to look ewww lol


----------



## TedTheLed (May 11, 2007)

had anything happened to upset him? was the litter box cleaned out when it happened, sometimes they do that if (they think) the litter box isn't clean enough..


----------



## raggie33 (May 12, 2007)

i aint realy sure .maybe i had door closed in my room where she was and her box is in other room but i thought they could hold it a bit.i only run ac in my room so i have her box in aniother room cause i hate the smell who knows what i did lol sometimes im forgetfull


----------



## TedTheLed (May 12, 2007)

ok so it seems like an isolated accident and not a problem with the kitty.. 

can you leave the door closed but unlatched, the cat can learn to push it open himself if he wants..?


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 13, 2007)

My cat is called Pixie - named by my Daughter!!

My cat is mad...

My cat is agressive...very...causes wounds often...

The only other cat I have ever known to be as agressive was called Tinkerbell.

There must be something about Girly names on male neutered cats.

I don't blame them.

OK here he is in the bath, no I don't know why he was in the bath!





He loves to chase flashlight spotty beams - Inova X1 old style etc. Fun...


Be at one with your feline, they are in charge you know.


----------



## raggie33 (May 24, 2007)

now i learned it may not been poop it was whats caled a hairball i saw one at another persons house and fought it was poop to lol.still gorss as hect. o she is a trip when i go for my walks at night or if i even go tomail box she waits at front door to i get home i wonder why she does that dogs do that i didnt know cats do it


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 24, 2007)

raggie33 said:


> now i learned it may not been poop it was whats caled a hairball i saw one at another persons house and fought it was poop to lol.still gorss as hect. o she is a trip when i go for my walks at night or if i even go tomail box she waits at front door to i get home i wonder why she does that dogs do that i didnt know cats do it



Hi Raggie!

She might be having a bit of separation anxiety. You can help this by teaching her that you'll always come back when you walk out the door. Try walking out the door for a moment, close the door behind you, then walk back in. Try this for a week. Then gradually increase the time that you wait outside after closing the door behind you. She'll eventually get the idea that you'll be back when you walk out the door.


----------



## LED BriCK (May 24, 2007)

Sarratt- good looking cat! He looks just like my Lucy.


----------



## raggie33 (May 30, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Hi Raggie!
> 
> She might be having a bit of separation anxiety. You can help this by teaching her that you'll always come back when you walk out the door. Try walking out the door for a moment, close the door behind you, then walk back in. Try this for a week. Then gradually increase the time that you wait outside after closing the door behind you. She'll eventually get the idea that you'll be back when you walk out the door.



yeah she is kinda needy for a cat but i love her worst thing is she wants in my room then wants out when im sleeping in winter i just left door open but in sumer i have ac only in this room so i keep door closed


----------



## DM51 (May 30, 2007)

You could put a cat-flap in that door, then she could move from one room to the other whenever she wanted, without you having to open the door for her.


----------



## TedTheLed (May 31, 2007)

I don't know if the kitty is necessarily suffering from 'seperation anxiety' -- just as likely she hears you coming and is glad to greet you at the door and welcome you home..so you can feed her... Some day soon after she gets used to your routine, she'll be asleep when you get home.. (you can still go over and pet her hello  )

and -- the kitty should somehow always have access to the litter tray.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 2, 2007)

*well my cat is weirder then first thought*

i bought her a nice comfy thing to sleep in i come home to this


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: well my cat is weirder then first thought*

Cats just loooove to hang out inside boxes. I think it gives them a sense of security, like it's their own little house. They also like to pounce inside of empty paper grocery bags and then hide inside them.


----------



## Illum (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: well my cat is weirder then first thought*

THATS a PERFECT fit!


----------



## fieldops (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: well my cat is weirder then first thought*

Boy, cats sure like it snug.


----------



## geepondy (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: well my cat is weirder then first thought*

Yay, Raggie, finally a picture of your cat! He looks neat, clean and friendly.


----------



## atm (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: well my cat is weirder then first thought*

Nice cat Raggie 

That's just what cat's do. Put something out they can get into and they can't help themselves. Over time though the comfy bed will be the favourite and these different things will only be fun until the novelty wares off.


----------



## chrwe (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: well my cat is weirder then first thought*

Some cats get crazy ideas.


----------



## will (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: well my cat is weirder then first thought*

I have an all black cat - if I put something black on the floor, he will lie down on that. It's like he hides on it. He also likes to rest on a piece of cardboard.


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: well my cat is weirder then first thought*

My cat would enjoy being carried around in plastic grocery bags..


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: well my cat is weirder then first thought*

my cat has a thing for paper too. if a sheet of clean flat paper is on the floor, he set down on it..
I wonder why they do it..maybe something to do with choosing a bug-free (smooth and flat) spot to rest, maybe?
But Leon loves his blankets and my sleeping bag too (he stands by it and meows loudly for me to come over and hold it open while he ducks in -- he can do it himself alone of course, but if I'm home he feels I may as well make myself usefull..)

His favorite bed is a cozy he can curl up in -- it's not filled or insulated, it's just some sort of white fluffy poly material, round, about 16" tall, and you fold it down to make a 'collar' -- or fold it up to make a deep 'well'. or put it on it's side to make a cave....I forget what it's called I'm trying to find it..they are very cheap, and you can toss them in the wash...


----------



## yuandrew (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: well my cat is weirder then first thought*

My cat Malibu has some interesting behaviors as well. For one thing I know, her food bowl is in the corner of the kitchen as normal, but the water dish is in the bathroom outside my room on the counter next to the sink. She likes to climb up onto the counter for a drink every morning then sits there and watches me brush my teeth or shave. She'll follow me downstairs when I'm ready to leave.

I have a similar situation as you do when it comes to where my cat wants to rest. She used to sleep in box lids when she was a kitten and ignores the "bed" we bought for her. As an adult, she seems to have no particular spot to sleep; sometimes she sleeps on my bed, sometimes it's on the floor under my desk, sometimes she goes in my closet and sleeps on my clothes, and sometimes, she sleeps on a chair in my parent's bedroom. 

If/when she wants to rub her head against something, it could be anything from the corner of a wall, the bindings on snowboard, my Chaco sandals, or my leg


----------



## will (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: well my cat is weirder then first thought*

We had one cat that would drink water from the kitchen faucet, She lived at the vet where we got her. We thought she got into that habit drinking from the various sinks there. She would jump up on the counter and wait till someone turned on the water.

Our black cat likes to sleep on his back - legs up - quite a sight to see...


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: well my cat is weirder then first thought*

Will, my cat does the kitchen thing too. When nobody is home (or so kitty thinks) he sleeps curled up in the sink..


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: well my cat is weirder then first thought*



will said:


> We had one cat that would drink water from the kitchen faucet, She lived at the vet where we got her. We thought she got into that habit drinking from the various sinks there. She would jump up on the counter and wait till someone turned on the water.



Cats have a built-in sense that says running water = fresh water. They will almost always prefer a running faucet to a bowl of water. There's at least one manufacturer that makes a little motorized cat-dish fountain because of this habit.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 5, 2007)

she dont seem to grasp the new kitty door she may be dum lol. i tryied to push her threw it but it scared her so i didnt push it.very frustrig since i now have a hole in the door lol fpr now im trying to leave the door open the kitty door i mean


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jun 5, 2007)

If you have a toy that she likes, try pulling that throught the door to get her to come after it through the door.
Or put her food on one side of the door and call her to dinner from the other side.

My Felicia was wierd about it too, but she proved that cats can learn a trick or two.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 6, 2007)

raggie33 said:


> she dont seem to grasp the new kitty door she may be dum lol. i tryied to push her threw it but it scared her so i didnt push it.very frustrig since i now have a hole in the door lol fpr now im trying to leave the door open the kitty door i mean


My aunt's cat was the same to start with when a cat-flap was put in for her. She was extremely suspicious of the new hole and refused to use it for a while. My aunt fixed it by putting her food on the other side where she could see it so she had to go through to eat (that was one very greedy cat though lol).


----------



## 2000xlt (Jun 6, 2007)

look at this cats eyes

http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5624103


----------



## kaseri (Jun 7, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Some people clip their cats' fur short in hot weather, but whoever did this one made it look like a poodle. The cat doesn't look too pleased about it.



Just so you all know.. that is the standard method of clipping a cats fur. Cats are VERY difficult to control when clipping them. That photo is exactly what is expected when you bring your cat in for a "haircut". It's NOT abusive.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 7, 2007)

it's called a "LION Cut"  (somebody tell that cat)


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 9, 2007)

she kinda leanred the cat door .but she still likes me to open the door for her.lol lazy cat so i dont open door for her no more.right now she is pretending to sleep but i now she is looking at me lol..see im pretty smart compared to a cat.it only took me 5 days to use my raggie door


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 9, 2007)

well that was pretty quick for a cat..

It took my cat YEARS before he would trust me enough to let me move around him while he was 'sleeping' without bothering to open an eye ..


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 9, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> well that was pretty quick for a cat..
> 
> It took my cat YEARS before he would trust me enough to let me move around him while he was 'sleeping' without bothering to open an eye ..



cool she must be smarter then i thought.i diduse food i placed her food bowl in here and when i left room i wouldnt let het out thru my part of the door.a course i left her freash water in all rooms incase she couldnt figure it mout and made sure she didnt miss a meal but she did geta late meal that day .but she is still fat lol


----------



## Neg2LED (Jun 10, 2007)

raggie33 said:


> ok i feel a little better now i felt bad like she was sad she cant go outside..she is a nice cat.i try to play with her but she dont seem to like to play i throw her fake mouse for her and etc etc.but sometimes she just goes wild running around.but mostly she sleeps a whole whole whole lot



Haven't you heard? cats need to have 9 or 10 little naps every day to get up enough energy for their main snooze....

(red dwarf quote)

i have a cat, his name is Ginger...photo!






he's 12 in november, a red burmese, and TEH KING of all the areas around our house - or he struck up a truce with all the other cats....anyway he hasnt been in any fights for years, he used to get in lots of them.
also he has arthritis in his back left leg.

mmm...foliage.

--neg


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 11, 2007)

im so mad now the home owners assn is saying there is going to be a check of all homes for pets.there say thiy will go and ask people if there nebers have pets we aint alowed to have pets.but i think cats should be allowed so i have my cat my cat dont bark she dont go outside..but i guess they can make me get rid of her.i dont like they guy who brought this stuff up i am so pissed right nowlike my indoor cat will reduce the proprety value


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 12, 2007)

that's really crappy raggie.. 

can any lawyers here help raggie out? I know he has (may have?) rights in terms of being a tenant in a building keeping a pet..

you might google the problem and see what has happened in other cases like this, often the tenants keep their pets..I remember the longer you claim t have had the cat, the better..

maybe the cat can be relocated for a while..?


----------



## DM51 (Jun 12, 2007)

That is really terrible - especially as she doesn't go out or cause any problem to anyone else. 

You could maybe stash her with a trusted friend for a couple days until they have done the inspection and the heat is off. Or if that doesn't work, maybe you could start a petition and get other tenants to sign it saying your cat is OK and should be allowed to stay. But as Ted says, maybe a good lawyer is your best bet.


----------



## will (Jun 12, 2007)

Homeowners associations can have a lot of power and can make life miserable for those that don't follow all the rules. 

good luck ...


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 12, 2007)

ill win.i hate dumb rules and laws and i wont stand for em.first plan is to try to ratonlaize with em then if all else fails ill tint my windows.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 12, 2007)

problem solved .the cat is grandfathered in .to tired to get into details but poroblem is solved


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 12, 2007)

YAAY!

when you get a chance you have to tell us how it happened..
did you tell them you had the cat for 5 years?

or maybe the cat inherited the condo..?


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 12, 2007)

well the condo has been in family before the law.so i know the cat is like 10 lol so she was here lol


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 12, 2007)

Great news, Raggie! Hooray for you AND the cat.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jun 12, 2007)

Home-owners associations can be a bit strange on a rare occasion.
A rare few can indeed make paying rent look like a more sensible thing to do. 
Lucky for you though raggie. 
Still, I will be certain that where-ever my next place is, has no strange home-owners associations' rules to that effect.

Yes, it can be that bad in a few neighborhoods out of many. :huh2:


----------



## DM51 (Jun 13, 2007)

Very good news - well done, I'm glad good sense has prevailed here.


----------



## Sarratt (Jun 14, 2007)

Happy for you raggie33....I always like comming back to this thread to hear how you and your cat are doing.
:twothumbs
Now that its warm up here in Canada i am going in and out of my patio a lot more. My cat tries to SNEEK out !! I have been lucky keeping him in so far. 

Have you tried "Katnip" yet ? --maybe it only works on full grown cats ?.. My guy loves it. Pick a place that you want him to stay .... (a place on the carpet, ? ..next to his scratching post place .??. or whereever) then just a pinch. ( crush it a bit with your fingertips to let the oils that only cat can smell )

bye for now

S


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 14, 2007)

catnip note: 3 out of 4 cats respond to it. 1 out of 4 cats doesn't = Leon; such a square!


----------



## will (Jun 14, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> catnip note: 3 out of 4 cats respond to it. 1 out of 4 cats doesn't = Leon; such a square!



+1 I have one cat that couldn't care less about catnip


----------

